# HAPPY BIRTHDAY BALTODIGGER!!!



## FloridaRecycled (Dec 11, 2009)

Happy Birthday John!


----------



## cobaltbot (Dec 11, 2009)

Happy Birthday John!

 Don't worry, I won't tell anyone at the meeting tonight!!![]


----------



## PrivyCheese (Dec 11, 2009)

Thank You Sooooooooo Much! No matter how old you get those words never get old....Thanks again.


----------



## RedGinger (Dec 11, 2009)

Happy birthday.  My friend had this sign up for the Sag party.


----------



## bottle_head9 (Dec 11, 2009)

Happy Birthday!![]


----------



## glass man (Dec 11, 2009)

HOPE IT HAS BEEN A GREAT ONE BROTHER!![]  JAMIE


----------



## Dabeel (Dec 11, 2009)

Happy Birthday from a fellow Baltimoron[]
 I do miss Baltimore and the great seafood places there!
 Hope you have a good one!

 Doug in CA


----------



## ajohn (Dec 11, 2009)

Happy Birthday,
                  Anthony-J.


----------



## cyberdigger (Dec 11, 2009)

Yikes.. Thanksgiving, a birthday, and Christmas/Newyears all in one month?? You guys have it tough, hope you make the best of it, John.. you too, Laur..[]


----------



## JOETHECROW (Dec 11, 2009)

Happy, happy birthday John!....Enjoy your day.                  Joe


----------



## Jim (Dec 11, 2009)

Happy birthday, John!  ~Jim


----------



## PrivyCheese (Dec 11, 2009)

Thanks to all of you. Its really nice to see people who dont really know me take the time to wish me a happy Birthday,
 It really does warm my heart.  You have made my day a little brighter.


----------

